
Announcing Visual Studio Online Public Preview - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/announcing-visual-studio-online-public-preview/
======
mmerlin
"Inner Source" is a label I'd never heard before, even though O'Reilly coined
the term 19 years ago according to Wikipedia [0]

"Inner source is the use of open source software development best practices
and the establishment of an open source-like culture within organizations. The
organization may still develop proprietary software, but internally opens up
its development."

And well done Microsoft winning (back) the hearts and minds of devs with both
Visual Studio and VScode over these past several years.

These new cloud versions look like they will speed up onboarding and give
management a somewhat higher degree of assurance that developer's coding
environments are more secure.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner_source](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner_source)

